# NF Newsletter - August Edition



## baconbits (Jul 11, 2017)

​*Intro:*
Periodically we'll be releasing a forum newsletter to discuss the_ latest news_ and changes on NF. The goal with this is to open more channels of communication between the staff and the rest of the community.

Go to* Issue 1*→
Go to *official navigation*→​
*MAJOR SITE NEWS/CURRENTLY IN THE WORKS

Staff Consultants:*

@Ultimate Deathsaurer is piloting our program to grab some of you to help us with some specific tasks.  Special thanks to @Cherry for being the first to help out.
*XENFORO/MBXX RELATED NEWS*

Staff is discussing reorganizing our main page.  Expect more news on this shortly.
*SECTION NEWS*

*Akihabara News*

The Akihabara Library is hosting a survey to help determine the direction of this section.  Please chime in here and let us know your thoughts.  See @Aphrodite and @Xiammes for details.
*Naruto Avenue*

The third edition of the KL character popularity polls is drawing to a close (almost a year after it began!). Vote in the new generation character polls while you still can!
@Cherry was promoted to temporary Helper Mod for Naruto Battledome to host the Great Debate redux. Find out more about the Great Debate by clicking here.
*Hidden Village of Art*

After its six months trial, the +18 section will be archived and its threads moved to the bathhouse.
We have been using Photobucket to rehost winners in contests in the Halls of Fame. Since the service is not free anymore, please, be patient while we rehost all of them in tumblr.
We're also holding a Naruto Battledome banner contest. Banner theme is: Tsunade. Want to participate? Go here. Want to admire big 2D boobs? Go there as well.
*Outskirts News*

The Cafe has launched one on one and team debates, but at the moment we've not had any volunteers.  If you want to challenge another poster to a debate go the Cafe, follow the rules listed in the Debate Corner and join in.  We're also discussing the future of the Cafe subsections.  Join our discussion and make your voice heard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (Aug 10, 2017)

This one is a little shorter than usual but has good info.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2017)

UD being staff again is already news to me.


----------



## baconbits (Aug 10, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> UD being staff again is already news to me.



Para is back, too.


----------



## Rohan (Aug 23, 2017)

Nice.


----------

